# Puebla Open 2009



## Bob (Apr 30, 2009)

The Puebla Open 2009 will take place on July 11/12, 2009 in Puebla, México. Check out the Puebla Open 2009 website for more information and registration.


----------



## DavidWoner (Apr 30, 2009)

For the link to the website, you didn't post anything.

So Mexico has its own delegate then? I bet Adam is disappointed.


----------



## Bob (May 1, 2009)

Fixed it, thanks.


----------



## uriel rubik (May 1, 2009)

Thanks Bob for anounicing it here.



Vault312 said:


> So Mexico has its own delegate then? I bet Adam is disappointed.




Yes, we do. Why should Adam be disappointed if he gave good refferences about me? If he wanted to have to come again he could just say that we weren't experienced enough to have a delegate.


PS: I can't wait to participate on another competition .


----------



## Bryan (Jul 14, 2009)

So what happened here? Did they get enough competitors?


----------

